# Goodbye



## Lil' Phil (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, it's Philly.  I was banned, and came back just to say this.  Goodbye.  I will miss some of you and I will not miss others.  I heard about the user Sir Jon Stall being banned.  He is NOT me.  Please ban this account when you see this post, for I made it simply to be able to make this post.  Also, please un-ban Jon Stall if you can, I really don't want his TCoD experience to be so short-lived just because we share an IP.  There is indeed a public network in our town, so he apparently does use the public network.

To those that hate me:  Goodbye and Good Riddance

To those I have grown close to:  Goodbye, you will be missed.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, good-bye. That banning seems kinda fishy, but whatever.

See you around.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 6, 2009)

Why were you banned anyway?


----------



## Lil' Phil (Jan 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention that any and all questions you have can be directed towards Lucas755, Styliboy, or EeveeSkitty, as they know how to contact me.

But to answer your question, VPLJ, it was because I was cruel to that dumbass 9 year old, M3wk!ttyz.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is is:



> Pokemon: Latios
> Role: A person hating this RP
> Age: -4
> Gender: A gay male latios
> ...


By the way, 'gay' was there because it said 'no gays.'

Plus he had a 20 point infraction already.


----------



## Flareth (Jan 6, 2009)

Argh...THAT'S NOT FAIR!

First, Mewkitty STOLE THE STORY FROM THE SITE OF TRSROCKIN!

Second, it was a stupid RP with no plot. No action makes a horrid RP.

Please don't infract me, mods....


----------



## Lil' Phil (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think they can infract you.  But you are correct, that completely describes that RP.  I was also infracted for alleged 'mini-modding' in Does a god of ANY kind exist.


----------



## Elfin (Jan 6, 2009)

Lil' Phil said:


> But to answer your question, VPLJ, it was because I was cruel to that dumbass 9 year old, M3wk!ttyz.



You were kinda asking for it, acting like that to a *nine year old.* Its pretty unfair to say that kind of thing about a nine year old girl, regardless of how crappy her RP was.
All scolding aside, I'll miss you. ;_;


----------



## Lil' Phil (Jan 6, 2009)

I know, it was a bad move on my side, but I did it nonetheless.  I'll miss you too, Evoli.  You were one of the few friends I still had left.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, Philly. I didn't know you could be that compassionate...


----------

